# Convincing your parents



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

So....all us teens and people who must ask permission to buy our beautiful bettas all run into this wall...how do we convince our elders to let us buy a betta or bettas...so here is my dilemma...petsmart is now carrying dragons (as we all know) I have been searching for dragons since I knew what they were. I have 10 bettas now and I would love to fit just one more..a dragon. How do I go about convincing my mom to let me buy just one more..i do have enough money of my own to purchase both tank, and fish...all possible means will be considered  thanks a bunch guys!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Are they in general viewing area? will she notice if you get another fish? 
could you just set it up on the sly and well hey lookie there another fish what are you talking about ive had that one forever!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Ya....they are all in my room and she would notice right away


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Um so mom I saw this betta I REALLY want can I get that and you wont have to get me a birthday/xmas/valentine gift? I bribe my mom for my for my two dragons 18 dollars worth of betta and I had to change SIX diapers after naptime..it was a total gagfest but worth it maybe you could offer to do something you never do or hate doing in exchange for another fish


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmmm...I have tried the really really cool betta trick...never works


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

If you've proven yourself responsible with taking care of your current 10 fish and they don't put a burden on your parents (electricity wise, especially, being that they need heaters) then I'd use your 'resume' of responsibility when talking to your mom as a key note, as well as that everything you need for this fish is already afforded for you by yourself and all future upkeep needs. 

Like YoshesMom/Rachael said, offering to do extra chores or something particularly helpful or bringing up that you already have done something like that will definitely help your chances. You could also offer to pay her like $10 a month for the electricity costs of running filters and using water and such to show her you know it's costing something to let you keep your pets.

It also depends on how strict your mom is, her attitude toward you and your already existant pets in general. My mother was anal as could be and completely ignorant. She was convinced all animals were a burden so naturally I only had our dogs through most of my childhood. I can only hope your mom is more flexible and willing to listen.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally, I'd tell your Mom you've been doing a great job with the 10 you have and you'd like to have an 11th. Just tell her she can trust you, you feel your able to do this. Be open and honest, sneaky gets no where with Moms but into trouble. 

And then you can throw in that you've always wanted a dragon since you've seen them but they haven't been available to you until now.

If she says no, don't throw a fit. Review your approach and try something new. No fighting, no temper tantrums, no getting the fish anyways. Your Mom will take you more seriously if you act mature for your age  You may surprise her into a yes!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I will try to use that approach by being diligent with my summer homework and my summer community service...she knows I tale care of my fishies all ready...I don't think she understands how bad I want a dragon


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

FireKidomaru,

If you've tried everything else, and nothing else has worked...

1. Tell your parents they are right. Absolutely right. Buying another betta would be silly (bad, a waste of time, etc. Agree with whatever their reason is). Apologize for not agreeing with them/seeing their point of view.

2. Tell them you'll use the money instead to do whatever it is *they fear you doing the most. *

3. Before your parents can speak, immediately and dramtically run to your room, slam the door, and put on some 'mood music' (Something really awful, that your parents would associate with Satanism/teen gangs/unwed teen moms - whatever, be creative). Cry alot, loudly and genuinely. 

4. When you do come out of your room, be looking unlike your usual self. Totally out of character.

5. When they sit down to talk with you (and they will), tell them you're okay. Try to look glassy eyed. Distant (unless that's how you usually act... then look cheerful, and super nice. Laugh alot).

This should totally freak out your parents. 

6. Now, call a friend of the family that your parents would trust. 

Get that person to talk sense into your parents and remind them that a betta fish & set-up costs less than years of therapy for the better part of your teen and college years.

That should straighten them out... 

*Disclaimer: For entertainment purposes only. Not for use on real parents. This is only a daydream. We do not condone cruelity and lying to parents, or anyone else for that matter. *


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> FireKidomaru,
> 
> If you've tried everything else, and nothing else has worked...
> 
> ...


OHHH but that would so work!!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Pitsluv,

I should write a book: How to Get Your Way and Destroy Your Parents: A Teenager's Guide to Having It All

I've played "The Whitest Kids You Know" video "Get a New Daddy" and Greenday's "Brat" wayyyyy to many times.... lol.....

I reinterate: *Disclaimer: For entertainment purposes only. Not for use on real parents. This is only a daydream. We do not condone cruelity and lying to parents, or anyone else for that matter. *


----------



## beaver999 (Jun 24, 2011)

I just throw out the 'I'm leaving for college in two years and all my larger tanks will get shut down, so let me have freedom with my money'...card. :lol:


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

do your chores and try to be sweeter to your mom... it used to work with my mom when I was younger. lol


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Think this approach would help me convince the wife to let me get more bettas?



Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> FireKidomaru,
> 
> If you've tried everything else, and nothing else has worked...
> 
> ...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Robertthefish:
*
Disclaimer: For entertainment purposes only. Not for use on real parents. This is only a daydream. We do not condone cruelity and lying to parents, or anyone else for that matter (including wives).

LOL...
*


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Here fishy fishy fishy, that was SO funny! lmfao.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Since you're going to pay for it yourself, just show them how responsible you are: do all your homework and chores when you're supposed to, and point out to them how well you're taking care of your other fish.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

These ideas are great and hilarious  I think I will just fo my homework and be a real angel for my mom....it's gonna take some hardwork but I hopenit works out


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

These ideas are great and hilarious  I think I will just do my homework and be a real angel for my mom....it's gonna take some hardwork but I hope it works out


Sorry for the repost....my bad


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't you hate how your parents don't understand how important fish are to you....


----------



## thefishfanatic (Sep 7, 2020)

omg i know right


----------

